# Betta Contest Winner, November 2009



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations to this month's contest winner* AngelicScars*! That's a fantastic picture and well deserved winner!! :-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrat!! He's beautiful!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Got my vote 

8)


----------



## Dannyboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow ... Gorgeous Betta!! Congrats!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

great job!!! Gorgeous little guy!!!


----------



## PetsGalore (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats. He's pretty.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love that picture.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazing picture! Congratulations!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I love that picture. Congrats on winning!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats AngelicScars!


----------



## Lauren and Ste (Oct 4, 2009)

He got my vote  Gorgeous !


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

Great picture, what a sweet face!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats to you, he is a handsome fella.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Congrats!! Beautiful picture!


----------

